# Wiring diagram for 2005 Stargazer



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

I am looking for a wiring diagram for my 2005 Stargazer. I may need to replace the relay that pulls up the steps when the engine starts but I don't know where that is in the van. Can anybody help by either letting me know where I can get a wiring diagram or by telling me where I can find this relay. 

Thanks


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have a 2006 Starblazer and there is a wiring diagram in the Autocruise handbook that came with the 'van. If you don't have a handbook with yours, I can send you a copy of my wiring diagram. It may be similar enough to yours to do the job. The wiring diagram will not show you the physical location of the relay though.

Incidently, my diagram shows a buzzer in the circuit but as the step autoretracts I don't know why it's needed unless it sounds if the step fails to retract ..............

PM me with your personal e-mail address and I can send the diagram as an attachment if you like.

I don't know if I can attach it to a PM.

Harvey

Edited to add: The diagram does not show the internals of the step unit. It shows the switch to raise / lower; the relay and buzzer and four wires going into the step unit and that's it.


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Ingram. I have a handbook but no diagram in that. In any case it is the physical location of the relay I'm trying to establish. Any idea where it is on your van? It might help me locate mine.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Joe, sorry I don't know. I have just had a quick look at the diagram though, and under the bonnet of my van. There are two relays near the van battery. One of these is the split charge relay which switches the live feed to charge the leisure battery when engine running. The other one switches a 12v live feed to both the refrigerator and the step circuit when the engine is running. These are shown on the diagram adjacent to each other and the 'step relay' is shown adjacent to the step unit, so maybe that is where the step relay is.

Do you get 12v to the fridge with engine running? If not it could be that 2nd relay under the bonnet which is the problem, rather than the 'step relay'.

I am sure you would find the diagram helpful.

hth

Harvey


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Harvey

I've sent a PM. Thanks

Joe


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello again

I found the two relays under the bonnet near the battery. Both are the same type with the same numbers on. I swapped them around but no effect. The fridge comes on with the engine but the steps don't come down when the engine is off and I press the rocker switch.

I can still hear a click sound in the box that holds the motor. So maybe I'm going to have to dismantle the whole thing. Unless anybody has any other suggestions. No dealers nearby where I live in rural Ireland.

Thanks, and I'll update the forum if/when I get a solution.

Joe

PS, I just found another thread about the same problem so moving to that suggested solution now (dismantle and check sensors in box with motor).


----------

